# Auto Line Drains?



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

I live in PA and will be installing my irrigation system next week. I ordered the brass auto line drain system plugs to install on the laterals. I have mixed feelings about them…as to how well they actually work and how long they work.

During the irrigation season, do they cause any issues when the system is activated?

Do they need replaced often?

How many should I use? Where? (6 mp heads on rectangular layout)

Just looking for feedback from those with experience. The concept seems good, but I have seen both good & bad. I've seen little from real world users with long term experience.

I also plan to add a manual drain valve within a valve box at the lowest part of the laterals.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In PA, you need to blow your irritation to avoid freeze damage. I would not install the auto drains.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

g-man said:


> In PA, you need to blow your irritation to avoid freeze damage. I would not install the auto drains.


My lot is pretty much flat. I planned to put some slight pitches in the poly pipe to drain locations and install manual/automatic drains in sump wells a few inches below the elevation of laterals. I ordered prs40 heads without the check valves.

Are you saying efforts to manually drain are not effective and must blow out? Not a problem if that's the case. I would have to have it done by a local contractor. From what I've seen the CFM requirements to blow out are insane. I think my compressor tops out around 10cfm @ 45psi


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://web.archive.org/web/20210926062821/https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/winter.htm


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Brilliant. I never thought of the way back machine.

I've tried to access that site a few times and all the links were dead.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

@g-man

Thanks again for the way back link. I read the site top to bottom. I got 6 bodies with mp2000 heads installed over the weekend. I just need to finish the trench to the house and install valves.

I think I was able to get adequate slope to a single manual drain that I placed in a 6" box. I will add another where the connection comes off the house and makes a 90° down towards the Tee on the laterals.

I will also install a provision for a blow out where it comes out of the house. I just need to determine if I must place it down stream of the anti siphon zone valve. I know you can't blow through a prv, but haven't found an answer for the zone valve with a similar function.


----------

